# Louisville, KY - "Mona Lisa"



## Jasminny (Apr 3, 2009)

Click here to view Petfinder listing 



























> Quote:What a nice dog!! German Shepherd fans, here's your lovely girl. Don't pass her up! Mona Lisa is about 3 years old and has great manners. She tries her best not to jump up, but sometimes her excitement gets the best of her and she pops up to bump your hand a bit. But that's the extent of it. She is a dream to walk on leash. In her kennel, she is calm and quiet, but sure is thrilled when it's her turn to come out for some quality time. When you sit down on a bench, Mona Lisa will practically throw her head into your lap and lean on you. She loves cuddling. She is just such a nice dog, you really must come meet her.
> 
> Mona Lisa has been at the shelter since July 3.
> 
> If you would like to call/e-mail/visit us to ask about this dog, it is very helpful if you have the animal ID number (A388017) handy. Thanks!!


Available at:

Metro Animal Services
Louisville, KY
502-361-1318
[email protected]

Dogs here tend to get more time than those at most municipal shelters once they make it into the adoption program, however it's always good to get them into rescues to be sure!


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Just got an urgent message on the rescue board that this shelter is flooded and they are desparate for help-several dogs and cats are dead in there cages. I am sure this girl is very urgent if not in danger already.


----------



## Jasminny (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh my, that is terrible!!


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

oh my, sending prayers to all! If it is possible, lets find out if this girl can be around cats. My mom is looking and this dog really does seem to be a good fit. Anyone with any information can pm me or email me at candystriper_mo @ hotmail

I forgot to add, I am in southwest Mo, how hard will it be to get transport figured out if I can be of any assistance.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

This is a Gorgeous GSD, I can't believe she has been there since July 3rd. She would not last a day in a shelter up here in NH.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What a lover!! Jax does this same thing!












> Quote:When you sit down on a bench, Mona Lisa will practically throw her head into your lap and lean on you. She loves cuddling. She is just such a nice dog, you really must come meet her.
> 
> If you would like to call/e-mail/visit us to ask about this dog, it is very helpful if you have the animal ID number (A388017) handy. Thanks!!


Available at:

Metro Animal Services
Louisville, KY
502-361-1318
[email protected]

Dogs here tend to get more time than those at most municipal shelters once they make it into the adoption program, however it's always good to get them into rescues to be sure! 
[/quote]


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

> Quote:If it is possible, lets find out if this girl can be around cats.


Given what's going on at the shelter right now, my guess is that cat testing is going to be impossible for the time being. The shelter is flooded with sewage, some animals have drowned (sounds like mostly cats) and volunteers are trying to move the animals into temporary shelter at the fairgrounds. 

In terms of a long distance adoption in general - transport can be complicated. Any responsible rescuer or transporter on the shelter end will want to make sure that all proper checks and home visits have been completed before assisting with a pull or transport and that there's a back up plan in place for the dog in case she gets to her destination and is not a good fit. Putting all that together can take longer than a lot of dogs in high volume shelters like this one have. 

If you've already got all that in place, then the possibilities get much better. Is there a local GSD rescue who will help facilitate on your mom's end? And who will agree to be a back up if the dog is not a good fit?


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

UGH No, unfortunately not a chance to get a local anything here I am afraid. I know they have their hands full at the moment. I will continue and hopefully we can get a pull locally, I am really praying that with all this going on that they might get some much needed attention there. Maybe staying local is the best thing for an animal in need here that doesnt get attention.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

bump...anyone that can take this girl?


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

This looks like a dream dog certainly she can be adopted fast if she was in rescue!! She looks healthy too. Can't cost that much to get her out and in safe hands ? 

I want her too, but of course I know I live to far also.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Any updates on the beauty?


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

shelter says she was Adopted Yahoo!


----------

